# Problem: Ton zunehmend asynchron über HDMI



## Wursti (19. Juli 2011)

*Problem: Ton zunehmend asynchron über HDMI*

Hallo Mitmenschen. 

Ich ärgere mich jetzt schon seit längerem mit einem Audioproblem rum und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. 

Das Problem tritt beim Videos gucken über den TV auf. Sowohl Bild als auch Ton gehen vom PC direkt  per HDMI an den TV. Das läuft an sich auch wie es soll, nur nach einiger  Zeit wird der Ton zunehmend asynchron. Er hängt dann immer dem Bild  etwas hinterher und das wird im Laufe der Zeit immer schlimmer. Das  ganze kann zwar im VLC Player mit der Audioverzögerung manuell  ausgeglichen werden, aber es ist echt nervig sich alle 20-30 Minuten von  der couch zu bemühen um den Ton anzupassen... Ich habe schon  unterschiedliche Treiberversionen ausprobiert... Darunter diverse Nvidia Versionen und auch die windows 7 standard Treiber für Audio über HDMI.

Mein PC: 
Asus P8P67 B3 (onboard sound)
Intel i5 2500k
Gainward Nvidia GTX 560Ti Phantom 

... das dürften ja die relevanten Teile sein. Ich habe keine extra Soundkarte. 


Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte und wie man das Problem beheben kann? 

Danke im voraus. 

Grüße und solche Sachen!


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Problem: Ton zunehmend asynchron über HDMI*

Wenn Du per HDMI zum LCD gehst, spielt der Soundchiop des Boards keine Rolle, denn die Graka hat nen eigenen Chip.

gibt es für die Graka vlt separate Soundtreiber? Passiert das auch bei anderen Videoformaten, oder nem anderen Player? Oder zB wenn Du mal ne Doku oder so was per INternetbroweser anschaust?


----------



## Wursti (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Problem: Ton zunehmend asynchron über HDMI*

Es gibt separate Soundtreiber (die heißen irgendwie Nvdia HD Audio oder sowas), kann ich vielleicht auch mal mit ein paar versionen rumprobieren...

Das Problem tritt auch auf, wenn ich DVD's oder Blurays über den PC abspiele. Sowie bei allen Videoformaten die ich so abgespielt habe (hauptsächlich avi's und mkv's). Sachen im Internetbrowser hab ich noch nie übern TV abgespielt. Ich kann mir aber nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass das einen Unterschied machen würde.

Jemand anders hat mal vorgeschlagen, dass es vielleicht ein Konflikt mit Codecs sein könnte, das wahrscheinlich nur von einer Neuinstallation von Windows behoben werden könnten. Was haltet ihr davon? Würde ungern formatieren, wenn es garnix bringt ^^.


----------



## Lee (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Problem: Ton zunehmend asynchron über HDMI*

Nimm mal was anderes als den VLC zum wiedergeben. Ich nehme mal an das Problem tritt hauptsächlich mit 1080p Files auf?
Google mal Haali Media Splitter, den brauchst du für MKV´s. Dann kannst du MKV´s mit dem Windows Media Player abspielen.


----------



## Wursti (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Problem: Ton zunehmend asynchron über HDMI*

Ich hab schon andere Player probiert. Unter anderem XBMC, Windows Media Player und PowerDVD. Bei allen das gleiche Problem. Bei XBMC gibt es sogar eine Funktion die irgendwie Audio-Video-Synchronisierung oder so heißt. Hat auch nix geholfen.


----------



## Wursti (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Problem: Ton zunehmend asynchron über HDMI*

Hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee? Ich freue mich wirklich über sätmliche Anregungen...

Sonst muss ich wohl echt einfach mal ins Blaue formatieren und hoffen, dass es was bringt.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Problem: Ton zunehmend asynchron über HDMI*

Teste doch mal, ob der Ton auch ansynchron wird, wenn Du den Sound über Deine Boxen hörst ^^


----------



## Wursti (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Problem: Ton zunehmend asynchron über HDMI*

Ich hab keine Boxen. Übers Headset ist das aber nicht so. Ist aber auch ein anderer Audioausgang, da der TV über HDMI läuft!


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Problem: Ton zunehmend asynchron über HDMI*

Das Problem ist mir gestern bei einem Kollegen auch aufgefallen, wo wir uns noch "Hackers" angeschaut haben.

Ebenfalls HDMI auf Flachbild... GraKa ist bei ihm eine ATI. Player war Media Player Classic.


----------

